# powerhead makes your water cloudy?



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey I recently am using a powerhead on my tank and one thing I noticed is that it makes my water cloudy as it makes all the particles on the gravel bed float. Is that just with my tank or other people experience this with using powerheads


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

it should settle down after a while, if not try aiming the powerhead down the glass or something so its not going directly at the substrate


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have that many particles in your gravel bed, you need to clean it up first. You'll always have floaties if they are present, but the powerhead should drive them towards your filter intake. Position the 2 so that it works this way and you'll have less flying debris.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

What substrate are you running in your tank. Really gravel or something much lighter?

If it is gravel and it's kicking up that much "junk"... U really need to clean the gravel. My tank with gravel gets a quick cleaning every water change and a good cleaning every 3-4 months (where I pull out most of the decor and vac out like nuts).

If your running a much lighter substrate (such as my other tank with ada powder). you need to reposition the powerhead so it's not blowing at the substrate. I have had small power heads be able to "dig" though 3-4 inches of substrate in 24 hours if they are pointed wrong. I usually put the power head low in the tank and aim at the glass and up.


----------



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i try and put the powerhead on the opposite side of the tank of the filter intake to blow stuff over to the filter intake, eventually your filter should clear things up, like other said u might need a gravel vac if its rly messy, if thats the case its best to turn the powerhead off for a while and let it all settle back down and then do the gravel vac


----------

